

Cloud startups to watch in 2012 - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/cloud/10-cloud-startups-to-watch-in-2012/

======
cardmagic
Two Portland startups in slots #1 and #3, AppFog and Cloudability. Go
Portland!

~~~
TWSS
Right?! What an awesome way to kick off 2012.

------
breckinloggins
I really do hope Parse is here to stay. I've been thinking about using them
for an upcoming app.

